# Sanaan /Boer cross



## Itchysmom

Do any of you have this cross? I would eventually like to breed for meatier kids...my does are Sanaans and if I am going to butcher the kids I want a meatier type. Right now I have two Sanaan/Nubian cross kids and since they were born late in the year, they are not giving me a good indication on how meaty they are. Of course one will be butchered in a few months so kinda young to tell what he would have been like if I could have butchered him at 10+ months old.

Is a Sanaan/Boer cross a good meat type goat? How fast would the kids put on weight? If I could breed earlier and butcher at 9-11 months of age, would they have a sufficient amount of meat on them? I really want to breed mt does (for the milk) and be able to butcher the kids in Nov/Dec before I have to feed them all winter.


----------



## Frosty1

I don't know about Saanens, but just wanted to interject here that I'm also crossing Boers on dairy goats. (my Lamancha's and my Nubian) So you're not alone lol.


----------



## Itchysmom

I did some research and most recomend a Boer doe to a Saanen buck. Mine would be the other way around...Saanen doe to Boer buck. Seems the biggest problem is the head being too big and birthing problems. I would say on a FF maybe this is true. But, what about a doe that has freshned a few times already with no problems?


----------



## Frosty1

I honestly have absolutely no experience with Saanens. How big are they? About the size of a Lamancha?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

Saanens are very large goats
A Saaned doe with a Boer buck would make an excellent cross!


----------



## Itchysmom

Frosti, I have seen only a few Lamancha's and the Saanens are about the same size. At least the two I saw!

Thanks Katrina! I thot it might be a nice cross. Just reading that Boers have big kids I was a bit worried about breeding my doe to a Boer buck.


----------



## Frosty1

If they're big, then I think they should be fine.


----------



## jaymerose

I have bred sanaan does to a boer buck and didn't have any kidding problems, they were also FF's. They seem to have more meat to them. Although we seem to like the nubian boer mix as they make really good mothers. We recently got a boer buck that has 1/4 nubian in him. Hopefully I can add even more nubian to our herd in the future as my percentage is going down due to the fact we don't want to breed the older does anymore.


----------



## Itchysmom

My Sasha is a great mom and the two times she has freshned she did fine. My other doe will most likely be a second freshner when I get to having a Boer buck. The third one will be a FF. She is a Saanen/Nubian cross so she might be a good size by then.


----------



## keren

I've had lots of saanen cross boer goats, I'll see if I can find some pictures. They grow very fast, my experience was mainly boer buck over saanen does so they had plenty of milk plus good meaty genetics. No birthing problems, saanens are big goats and kid easily BUT I didn't breed them young (8 to 12 months) I let them go till 14 months or so then bred them so they had grown well.


----------



## Itchysmom

Thanks Keren! I would love to see some pics of your goats!


----------



## keren

Finally found some pictures!

This is Miffy, she is out of a saanen doe by a boer buck ... a couple days old here. Funny, she was born with sticky up saanen ears but the next day they were hangy down boer ears 










This is Tinkerbell, out of an alpine doe by a boer buck, few weeks old.


----------



## Itchysmom

Oh, I like them! Now to find a boer buck!


----------

